# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Yum...with more ham than when we were kids! :smile:

WT?

Japanese sword my given to my grandfather by a village magistrate when they entered Japan...if he would marry his daughter and bring her to the states! Middle daughter holding it in front of a beach scene by our mom.

Ever chunk lit artillery shells off in the lake? Large fun! 

Whooped

Blurry sunset toward Lake Charles from Baton Rouge yesterday

Another very cool pic!

God Bless our boys in harms way!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

My little girl's 2nd duneseed and she's only 3. I'm raising her right...I hope!! 

Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*BNWR on sunday*

Had to get out of the house for a bit. Decided to take a drive thru the reserve.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter and I on new years eve.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mrs. 9121
I mignt have had to much to drink.
my 15 year old on her first hwy driving trip.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

1. My 10 ply tire that blew out last week.
2. Pic of some friends of ours girls with our girls in Austin last weekend.
3. Our family pic from Austin last weekend.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) Wild feral cat at the river
2) Liger
3)Brandy and Izzie
4)Our outside cat Kikky....all attitude


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rio frio said:


> 1) Wild feral cat at the river
> 2) Liger
> 3)Brandy and Izzie
> 4)Our outside cat Kikky....all attitude


 liger = BIG KITTY ,lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

texacajun said:


> My little girl's 2nd duneseed and she's only 3. I'm raising her right...I hope!!
> 
> Mike


That is a great thing you giving her your old boots bro! LOL


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

*310 pounder in Cotulla yesterdee*

Big ole sumabeech


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pay attention Randy. Your daughter is trying to show you how to dance. Sheezzz. :dance:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

The dog underfoot










New years day fishing with the boy










Feeding ducks with the kids.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

No explanation necessary.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunrise East Matagordita

Some more pics from LLM


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

O.K. Here's is a few of the Brit that I gave away so she could hunt.

Miss you Molly Mae Leillani. Hope you are hunting today in the TX panhandle!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's some old guns my BIL found in the attic of his parents house. One is a musket, and then there;s the old double barrel shotgun.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

just for Infamoose J ; )


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> just for Infamoose J ; )


 What do they go on?

Black Labs rule!:cheers:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Cool pics. Here's my offerings.

Samantha visits Santa on Christmas Eve in the back of what was my old 1953 Chevy truck.

Samantha's second experience with a duck. "Hmmmmm........this seems to be a duck"

"Yes, I can tell by the large yellow bill that this certainly is a duck"

"I LIKE ducks!"

"I LIKE ducks A LOT!"

.......she didn't want me to take "HER" duck away from her lol.

Sunrise from the blind.

My wife is cooking her way through a Southern Living cookbook............


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

My daughter's first hunting trip. I could not go fast enough on the four wheeler for her. She did pretty good for a 2 1/2 year old!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

24Buds said:


> What do they go on?
> 
> Black Labs rule!:cheers:


2 out the 7 that go on an offshore deepwater oil rig.

13' diameter. 15,000 lbs each.

Funny to hear other shops in our area claim to be the largest. LOL

White Labs Rule. And Yellows a close second.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

*Mount Washington, NH*

White Mountains, NH


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

cool pics Pat,, who the old grey guy you have in your photo... looks cold for that old dude out there! keep an eye on him and stay warm.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

LouieB said:


> 2 out the 7 that go on an offshore deepwater oil rig.
> 
> 13' diameter. 15,000 lbs each.
> 
> ...


Tell her that!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

A few pics from the ranch last weekend.

View from my truck out the side mirror

Chit head buck we shot, dude had NO teeth at all, 8.5 year old deer probably

Brush Rats... TPWD...WHYYYYYY on earth do we have a limit on these things???? two per year?? ridiculous


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Josh's (aka saltwatersensations) 28.25"-7.2 lb trout he caught last Sunday out of my boat. It is at BASS Taxidermy in Texas City to be mounted. I have better pics I can post at a later date once I learn how to blackout backgrounds!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*New Years at the ranch*

We went to grandpa's ranch New Years weekend. My daughter had a blast.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*More Duck Hunting Pics*

I have not been posting reports in the hunting section, so I will at least keep posting pics here on the Friday Pics thread. We are having a season for the record books up here in NTex! The first two pics are from Saturday 1/1/11, we limited so fast there wasn't enough light for many pictures. Sunday we had two 1st timers and one on his 3rd duck hunt, hopefully they appreciated how awesome it was. Never seen so many cans!

3 came in, 1 stayed









Boss' dog Sam









Can's in the front, wigeon dropping in behind









13 degrees, ice was forming on EVERYTHING









Missed the kill shot, but this guy didn't leave









If you look close you can see the BAND on this pintails leg! Two brothers, one on his 3rd duck hunt the other on his 1st, one dropped him and when the dogs got close he jumped up and the 2nd brother finished him. They are still fistfighting over the band I think!









I'm getting a little better at BIF


















6 limits


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Milo, great pics and report. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Tell her that!


Labs are cute and all, but they ain't Britts!










:doowapsta


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Josh's (aka saltwatersensations) 28.25"-7.2 lb trout he caught last Sunday out of my boat. It is at BASS Taxidermy in Texas City to be mounted. I have better pics I can post at a later date once I learn how to blackout backgrounds!


Black out the background?????? Now why in the world would you do that? :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Over the Holiday Break*

Went to go visit Family over the Holidays. Mom was very pleased that I brought fresh trout, Reds and Flounder... and a backtrap of Venison

I like to eat much more than cook......LOL


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Getting my older brother ready for his first duck hunt. he got the honorary "duck bill" call for first timers.

2. Also introducing him to sushi! California rolls and sesame tuna sashimi. My wife does good work!

3. New Year's party smoked pig. Brined one week, came out like tender, store bought ham!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Vermont Shots*

Some Covered Bridges and Killington 6 Mt Ski Resort. The red bridge is 192 ft long ( 4th longest ) n Quechee Gorge

Also found Klever's long lost brother.. Man he could follow a scent.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

My sons first deer! Junction 12/21/2010

East Matagorda! 11/24/2010

Oldest boys Brazos River yellow cat!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Heaven on Earth*

Anyone guess where? If that reads my blabbing posts would know.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Inside the Covered Bridge*

man, This is a fast posting thread... lol

Thown is a shot of the inside of the bridge , Long Trail Brew Pic and a shot of the start of the Appliachain trail. Went hunting with the cam.. seen a few Deer and a few tails, Turkey and Grouse..


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Anyone guess where? If that reads my blabbing posts would know.


Looks Junction area to me. Checked a post or two just to confirm.....:cheers:


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like the frio Cowboy . What say ?


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

*Christmas Ranch Fun*

My granddaughter rode out to check on the herd.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

1. My new Jagdterrier tracking dog "Jazz" at 9 weeks
2. 7 year old's first pig sticking.

Caught it in a trap. Roped it, legged it, flipped it and stuck it!!!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Black out the background?????? Now why in the world would you do that? :biggrin:


not even a butt that big can black out Eagle Point Marina...ya know them ol' yella mouths cruise Todds this time of year...


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Lookin for love..
Kids with their bows..
Daughters #150 boar... STINKY!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my fat dog. :biggrin:
south texas sunrise
sendero
ash "TRAY" from a little town by Encino TX (south texas) LOL


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

LouieB said:


> 2 out the 7 that go on an offshore deepwater oil rig.
> 
> 13' diameter. 15,000 lbs each.
> 
> ...


Sorry gentleman, you are both wrong, chocolates run the show!

:cheers:


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

One more pic that I missed of the girls from our Austin trip:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Navi said:


> Sorry gentleman, you are both wrong, chocolates run the show!
> 
> :cheers:


I agree! I miss our Rexxy boy...left him to stud at Hot Wells and somebody backed over him! 

Ben of the Dr.'s BenAnna group showing that giraffes also have 7 vertebrae in their necks just like humans!

Here he's showing the number 7 vert. which starts at the shoulders and works its way up! :biggrin:

Back in the creek

Come on warm weather

This stringer is older than most of ya'll! :biggrin:

Chuck in the Man Cave!

Reelbender when he was young

Tater Salad and Capt. Hank this year

Infamoose J and Louie's steaks for some good men! :biggrin:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

dang good lookin' pot-o-blues! I'll start mixin' up a roux!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

SargentfishR said:


> Looks like the frio Cowboy . What say ?


Llano river, Junction. I'd move there in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

my little niece Brook came all the way from Bristol, UK to visit for the holidays. so of course we took her to Gruene Hall


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Friday Pics...*

1. Buttermilk pecan pie that was Memaw's recipe. Made 2 of them for Christmas lunch, dinner, 2nd dinner and dessert.

2. Gnarly Charley's first ride on her new dirt bike she got for Christmas.


----------



## outdooroddities (Dec 11, 2009)

Gig Em!


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

Our New Years Eve buck, gf and I first time to hunt together. Priceless


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

good stuff hog...looks like a lung shot with the blood in the nostrills...how come there's no blood on gf's cheeks and forehead?


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

outdooroddities said:


> Gig Em!


Whoop! Where did you get that? That's red *****.

BTHOLSU


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

phone pics but oh well,,,

my grand daughter had been practicing the piano.









and Louie is right,,, *white labs rule!:brew:*


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

New Years Eve sunset in Port Alto
Sister at the the ranch with the cattle


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoggin' it said:


> Our New Years Eve buck, gf and I first time to hunt together. Priceless


Nice Racks! :wink:


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Work this week at Tampa Ship Yard


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

redash8 said:


> 1. Buttermilk pecan pie that was Memaw's recipe. Made 2 of them for Christmas lunch, dinner, 2nd dinner and dessert.
> 
> 2. Gnarly Charley's first ride on her new dirt bike she got for Christmas.


Get that girl a brain bucket!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Gunpowder & Lead !*

.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Meet Mona, new cyber spokesperson for www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm Mona say this...What a blatant, Sexist, exploitation of a woman to sell lures... other than that...nice going chickenboy!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang 'ol sandhill cranes kept passing by me...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

redash8 said:


> 1. Buttermilk pecan pie that was Memaw's recipe. Made 2 of them for Christmas lunch, dinner, 2nd dinner and dessert.
> 
> 2. Gnarly Charley's first ride on her new dirt bike she got for Christmas.


Do you think Memaw would mind if you gave me the recipe??


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Get that girl a brain bucket!


Yeah....What he said:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

*Angel Fire NM*

Here are a few from Angel Fire New Mexico. 
Headed south in the Morning. It is nice up here but it just is not the coast.

1st is not a great pic but it is a pic of a visitor we had.
2nd and 3rd is a pic from the road near our cabin.
4th is from our snow mobile trip at Bobcat pass.
5th is Vietnam memorial and 
last is Eagle Nest Lake.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Some Covered Bridges and Killington 6 Mt Ski Resort. The red bridge is 192 ft long ( 4th longest ) n Quechee Gorge
> 
> Also found Klever's long lost brother.. Man he could follow a scent.


Two summers ago I drove through that very same bridge (with my wife pitching a fit that she just knew some one was coming from the other direction and we were about to get smashed). And I stood on that very same bridge looking down into that gorge. I prefer summer though.


----------

